

Marketing insights from an infomercial consultant - jeffcoat
http://itreallyworks.tv/articles.html

======
jeffcoat
I submitted this under the actual title of the article ("Almost Everything
I've Learned about Direct Response Television") and it was [dead]ed
immediately. I found the article pretty interesting, and thought it was worth
re-posting with a less spammish-looking title.

~~~
anguslong
Thanks mucho for this and taking the time to re-add. The "Offers" section gave
me three ideas for an upcoming launch. Good stuff.

~~~
jeffcoat
Welcome.

It didn't occur to me just how bad the original looked (really,
itreallyworks.tv?) until after it was killed. I thought about running the
second submission through a tinyUrl sort of thing just to avoid (quite
justified) Domain Name Prejudice.

------
tomjen2
Pretty interesting, but I hope no company here is ever forced to take his
advice.

~~~
dagw
A lot of that advice seems quite universal and useful no matter what your
sales or advertising channel happens to be. I think a lot of companies here
could learn a thing or two from that article.

